# Prison Break... anyone watching?



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been watching this show since the beginning, and I was kinda surprised that there's not a thread about it on here.

Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Me!
I loove this show, I've seen it since it ever started and Im not stopping =]


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes- I love that show! And the brothers are hott!!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

YAY! So I'm not alone! LOL

Was anyone else upset that Bellick died? I remember in the first season that I haaaaaaaated him... and then when he died a few weeks ago, I almost cried!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

GAH! I know I hated Bellick at first but he hen changed, I think i cried when he died it was sad , but he did it for the brothers..
I think both brothers are HOT!! so sad about Michael dont want him to die!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still watching, but I miss Kellerman so much I could die. Basically all I want for Christmas is for Private Practice to be cancelled so he can come back. True story.

[ETA] It did tug at the heart strings when Bellick died, but I will never forgive him for Marilyn. Poor kitty.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I'm still watching, but I miss Kellerman so much I could die. Basically all I want for Christmas is for Private Practice to be cancelled so he can come back. True story.

[ETA] It did tug at the heart strings when Bellick died, but I will never forgive him for Marilyn. Poor kitty._

 

OMG I totally forgot about that cat incident... and Kellerman?! Well... I guess at the end he was kinda nice... and I don't think I wanted him to die...

I really liked Tweener. :/

Mahone is another character that I hated for awhile, but now I'm feeling kinda bad for. I *knew* that they were gonna try to lock him up last week... I felt bad!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah Mahone was another person I hated when he came out for trying to get the Brothers, but I kinda started liking him when he helped Michael back in Sona kill some guy in the lil ring of doom ahaha


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Yeah Mahone was another person I hated when he came out for trying to get the Brothers, but I kinda started liking him when he helped Michael back in Sona kill some guy in the lil ring of doom ahaha_

 
When they were in Sona I almost felt bad for him... he was trying to hard to convince Michael that he just wanted to help, and Michael was mad and almost didn't let him.


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the show too and have been watching since the beginning.  It just keeps you on your toes.  

I can't believe Michael is now in the company's hands.  How is he going to get sylla back from Self & Gretchen???


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I can't believe Michael is now in the company's hands. How is he going to get sylla back from Self & Gretchen???_

 
OMG, I know when I saw it was the guy from the company[forgot his name?]
Im like WHAAATTTTT!!?!?!??!
since Michael did say he wanted to see him in Jail you know?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved how they brought Westmore back last nite... and the kitty! Aww... 

Sucre better not be leaving the show entirely. I think half the reason I watch every week is because I'm in love with him...


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 16, 2008)

I also have been watching since it started and I love the show I make sure I watch it and also my DVR is programmed to record it too. I also heard a rumor that this might be the last season. Not sure if its true but if it is I will be upset. Has anyone heard the same thing? 

And yeah the brothers are HOT!!!!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I also have been watching since it started and I love the show I make sure I watch it and also my DVR is programmed to record it too. I also heard a rumor that this might be the last season. Not sure if its true but if it is I will be upset. Has anyone heard the same thing? 

And yeah the brothers are HOT!!!!!_

 

I dunno, as much as I love the show I think it should have ended after the FIRST season. lol... after they had broken out of prison. And I thought the third season was kind of a corny way to tie in the whole "prison break" thing again.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah the Kitty!!! Im was happy when I saw Westmore and kitty =]

I've also heard about it being the last season but some say a bunch of the cast signed on for like season 7,but that Wenthworth Miller doesn't want it to last that long? I guess we still dont know..

I wonder where Mahone will go,I dont want him to get shot,or Sucre I wonder if he will go look for Maricruz


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 16, 2009)

Did anyone watch the series finale?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Did anyone watch the series finale?_

 
OMG I did.  I can't believe after all he did for others that they killed him off in the end...so sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do think all in all that they did manage to tie up all the lose ends though so that they completed everyone's story.  They didn't leave you hanging wondering what now...that is how a series finale should be.  Sad to see it go though; those brothers were so hot!


----------



## kimberlane (May 20, 2009)

Am I the only one that was kinda dissapointed with the end. I mean yeah he dies and that pissed me off. But like the way Kellerman just magically appeared in one episode and he trusts him and it's done. This whole show has been drawn out on them trying to take it down and not being able to trust anyone. I don't know, maybe I am just mad it is gone. But it didn't say what happened to whats-her-name evil bitch. Last thing I remember she got shot and they left her to go to jail. And also kellerman tried to kill sara and did horrible torture to her, someone should have at least punched him.


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 20, 2009)

It was such a ridiculous deus ex machina, but my heart skipped approximately nine thousand beats at the mere sight of Kellerman. I have never been more in love with a television character. Moreso when he was evil, but I'll take what I can get. As for what he did to Sara, he did sort of redeem himself by offering up a lot of evidence at the trial in season two, so I get it even if it required some suspension of disbelief. In summary... KELLERMAN HAVE MY BABIES I BEG YOU.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 20, 2009)

Well hopefully if or when I buy the season they say it includes some extra stuff, showing some questioned things?
Like for example how michael died and such.
But I was sad to see this show end =[


----------



## kimberlane (May 20, 2009)

He died because of the tumor I think. Because at the end when him and sara were walking on the beach his nose started bleeding, which was an indication it was still there. I think that is why she started crying because she knew it was comin. As far a Kellerman, I would switch back from likeing him to not, you could tell he really didn't want to be evil, but no amount of evidence would make me forgive him for what he did. But you could see he felt bad for the things he had done when that lady spat in his face.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 20, 2009)

^^ That is what I though he died from but apparently I looked on wikipedia it says something different..it could be true or not. Which would make sense to him dying..


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 20, 2009)

As I understand, there's going to be a two hour movie about the four years between 2005 and 2009, containing information about how Michael died and so forth. But I don't know whether it will only be on DVD or if they'll be airing it on TV.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2009)

lolol.. too funny -- I thought I was one of the few PB nuts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## mahreez (May 20, 2009)

i love this show, though they didn't show it here in china i watched the dvds till season four. then the latest i try to watch at youku (chinese youtube but you could type movies or tvshows in english on the search box). what season is it now anyway? season five or six? im just happy sarah's alive afterall. i felt sad for michael.


----------



## kimberlane (May 21, 2009)

It is season 4 I believe. So you don't have much more to watch.lol


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 21, 2009)

Well I sure hope they showed those 2 episodes on t.v...
Guess we will wait and see


----------

